# New here at Predator Talk



## jasonpredhunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to introduce myself. My name's Jason Groseclose, I'm from Virginia and I'm addicted to predator hunting. Looking forward to being a member of the site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're glad you could join us Jason, Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

You've come to a place where people share your same addiction, haha! Good to have you hear buddy!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad to see ya getting around. Looking forward to you sharing posts about your calls and calling.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

sos1inmesa said:


> You've come to a place where people share your same addiction, haha! Good to have you hear buddy!


I spelled "here" wrong, DOH!!! It's still good that you can "hear" though, haha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

^ ^
Spelling police !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the site Jason, there are a lot of really good folks here who share your "problem". lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT. I kant cpel wurth a darn. But I can shoot straight and put em down......thats what counts.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks NFF, I was hoping I wasn't the only one on here that has that issue. lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to PT Jason, our home is your home.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good 2 have u on pt


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome!..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Jason !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Jason.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bienvenido al Foro.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm with Bar-d, whatever that means, or maybe not







.







to PT


----------

